
IPFS, the Interplanetary File System, Simply Explained - petethomas
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/10/05/ipfs-interplanetary-file-system-simply-explained/
======
acob
Thank you for sharing my Article. I am new to this site, but I really
appreciate you introducing me and introducing my content to this amazing
community.

------
Usomething
One issue that intrigues me about IPFS is how we are going to search for the
data that is already available on the network?

Assume a new node joins the network and has no prior knowledge. How would this
node search for files related to concept X? How could he find out which files
are already available?

~~~
WorldMaker
Directory listings to other directory listings to eventually files. Just like
walking old FTP sites or web sites. IPNS gives top level names for some of the
points of interest.

Eventually someone may build tools like early FTP's Archie search tool or
Gopher's Veronica search tool. A lot of the "Linked Data" proposals are reborn
versions of Semantic Web search tools that might lead to interesting results
(though arguably the Archie/Veronica model seems easier).

------
suramya_tomar
Pretty cool article. To me it explained the basics in reasonably simple
language.

~~~
acob
This was the Goal!

Thank you.

------
TekMol
Upvote this comment, if you did not find the it simple at all.

~~~
acob
Hi, I am the author of the article, and I am sorry you didn't find it easy to
understand.

Is there something specific I can clarify, I am not opposed to updating the
article to make it more clear. The whole point of the site is to make these
concepts as easy and illustrated as possible.

Please let me know how this can be improved.

~~~
TekMol
I feel like most of the article is 'fuzzy fluff'. Let's take the first
sentence for example:

    
    
        The Internet is the most important tool in
        our everyday lives.
    

Debatable. And probably not central to how IPFS works. Why put this rather
unrelated statement up front? What am I as a reader supposed to do with it?
Skip it as fluff? Think about if I agree? What if I don't?

What I get from it is the feeling that the author likes to hear himself talk
and make points that emphasize the importance of his words. While he does not
care if he presents valuable information to me. Otherwise he would have
skipped all the fuzzy fluff and got right to the point.

Can you imagine a sentence like that on top of an essay by Paul Graham?

Let's look at one of his most classic, most profound articles. 'A Plan for
Spam':

[http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/spam.html)

Does it start with 'Email is one of the most important ways to communicate in
the modern world'? No. He gets right to the point: 'I think it's possible to
stop spam, and that content-based filters are the way to do it.'. He puts his
message right upfront.

If you have something to say: Say it. Don't talk fluff and waste your readers
mental resources.

~~~
acob
Appreciate your time and opinion, although, it seems as though you may be in
the minority on this argument.

Thank you.

